# Counter the photo above you. (MUST BE YOUR PHOTO)



## anthony92

amidoingitright


----------



## Cole19

Has to be your own picture, but yea. Thats kinda the idea.


----------



## Norlig

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12704959*
> Has to be your own picture, but yea. Thats kinda the idea.


Must have taken it yourself?


----------



## ph10m

This thread is going to be useless without google pictures, if it was any picture it could turn out to be a rather funny thread.


----------



## dejanribic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;12705010*
> useless without google pictures


qft.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12704908*
> Okay guys,
> 
> I kinda had an idea the other day and I think I have finally figured out how to implement it. *As this is the Photography forum, they have to be your OWN pictures.*


QFT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m;12705010*
> This thread is going to be useless without google pictures, if it was any picture it could turn out to be a rather funny thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejanribic;12705443*
> qft.


Maybe so, but it's part of the challenge; you either find *one of your own shots* or go take one to counter it. This isn't a troll-laden OT thread with lame fake motivational posters, it's a photography forum. Go start one there if that's what you want.

One rule that might be worth adding to the OP: post pictures that have could have a clear opposite so as not to stall the thread.


----------



## Aeonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12704908*












I wonder which of the two most obvious ones in this will get countered.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeonus;12705744*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder which of the two most obvious ones in this will get countered.




You had a picture of nature so I guess my counter is nature captured in a urban building.


----------



## Cole19

Urban day with urban night.


IMG_2722.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Cars vs go cart


Starting at a young age by wonderpotato, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

4 Wheels vs. 2 Wheels.


----------



## Cole19

Speeding vs. Police


IMG_2674.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Cykososhull

Criminal v MP


----------



## andypc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull;12727531*
> Criminal v MP


If you took that, Im black.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andypc;12727570*
> If you took that, Im black.


I can post about 100 more with my face if makes you feel better. 303rd Cavalry Scouts FTW. OIF 04-05, best vacation of my life







We catch, they interrogate.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull;12727531*
> Criminal v MP


Tree of Life vs Violence


----------



## mortimersnerd

I think I killed the thread.


----------



## Cole19

I am trying to think of an image to counter it, but don't think I have one.


----------



## supaspoon

Desert vs. trees









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd;12732896*
> Tree of Life vs Violence


----------



## Cole19

That I can counter.

Quenching your thirst vs. Desert


IMG_1700.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

I think I killed it this time. =p


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12770174*
> I think I killed it this time. =p


Not really, I got a couple of ideas, I just don't got the pictures!!


----------



## Hickeydog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


That I can counter.

Quenching your thirst vs. Desert


IMG_1700.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## mortimersnerd

Millions of gallons vs 5 gallons


----------



## airbozo

Deep vs shallow


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Airbozo, please resize your image to something much smaller, preferably 1000 pixels on the long side. It will make navigating this thread difficult if everyone posts full res images.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

sunny ocean vs cloudy river


Untitled by wonderpotato, on Flickr


----------



## NorCa

hahaha gj guys, subbed, really enjoyed these few pages!
Dead vs Alive


----------



## MistaBernie

Looking up at a tree in the woods vs. looking down on a tree in a (well, kinda) city..


----------



## paquitox

Few cars vs lots of cars!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paquitox;12795408*
> Few cars vs lots of cars!


Hey that's Philly!


----------



## strap624

This thread needs more women


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paquitox;12795408*
> Few cars vs lots of cars!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624;12796866*
> This thread needs more women


Wish granted.


taste by wonderpotato, on Flickr

People in cars vs people walking around


----------



## paquitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx;12796831*
> Hey that's Philly!


Yes sir it is!


----------



## paquitox

*And granted a bit more!!*

People walking around calmly vs people in trailers screaming!
Belmar Beach, 2009


----------



## Nilareon

^clearly wins...


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

What's up with the Viagra guy? lol. Love this thread so far though, subbed!


----------



## paquitox

Now idea dude, felt kinda weird that the moment the women subject is brought up, this random guy posts about Viagra!!!


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;12781854*
> Airbozo, please resize your image to something much smaller, preferably 1000 pixels on the long side. It will make navigating this thread difficult if everyone posts full res images.


Will do...


----------



## Cole19

People in trailers screaming vs. guy on the sidewalk sleeping during long exposure.


IMG_2712.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12825243*
> People in trailers screaming vs. guy on the sidewalk sleeping during long exposure.
> 
> 
> IMG_2712.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr



handstanders by wonderpotato, on Flickr

Guy sleeping on sidewalk vs Guys doing handstands in school


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Fun thread, see if I can't revive it.

Guys jumping around doing handstands at school *vs* Little girl sitting down taking her shoes off and relaxing on vacation.


----------



## Bobicon

Baby VS Baby Birds


----------



## airbozo

Baby birds ... Big birds...


----------



## Cole19

Real birds vs. Metal birds


IMG_3314.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

Metal Bird vs. One Legged Bird

The One Legged Bird by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## citruspers

One-legged bird VS two-legged bird


----------



## caraboose

two-legged bird vs. mechanical bird


----------



## Sean Webster

White mechanical bird vs Baby black bird


Baby Bird fell out of its nest by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## caraboose

Baby black bird VS. Mechanical bird with cannon! (in FSX!)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Delete/ignore


----------



## kevin7898

C-206 REG: C-GHJB


----------



## 179232

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevin7898*


C-172 REG: C-GRUG










Can you please post a larger picture? I can't see that tiny picture on my monitor. What is it, 50x50 or something?


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


Can you please post a larger picture? I can't see that tiny picture on my monitor. What is it, 50x50 or something?


xD truth.
and this will take down your plane.


----------



## kevin7898

Sorry was at work, was not able to resize


----------



## 161029

counterphoto.jpg


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Fog covers building??



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 161029

I think a picture of a wrecking ball would have been better but I don't have a picture of that.


----------



## 161029

It's either people are trying to take a counter picture or I've just killed this thread. What would counter mist anyways? Dehumidifier?


----------



## Sean Webster

Revied for the second time! Fog from Bubbles?


BUBBLES!!! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## 161029

Okay. Wut?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13774086*
> Okay. Wut?


lol idk. we need a counter for bubbles!


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Love the idea for this thread. Might as well give it a shot. Tell me if I'm doing it wrong!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;13764917*
> Revied for the second time! Fog from Bubbles?
> 
> 
> BUBBLES!!! by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


Soft, gentle, fragile and natural *vs.* tall, angular and man-made









(Shangri-La Hotel, Vancouver, BC)


----------



## ntuason

tall, angular and man-made vs the Demolisher!


----------



## bfeng91

Big demolisher vs small demolisher


DSC_2066 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Small demolisher VS Cute kitten


----------



## TC_Fenua

And I raise you this







Should work against a kitten
















_The Bark-O-Matic 2011_


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TC_Fenua;13794998*
> And I raise you this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should work against a kitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Bark-O-Matic 2011_


Looks like a GAC to me... (Get A Cat)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I'll raise you one tough old bird dog.


----------



## airbozo

I see your tough old bird dog and raise you 3 lazy ones...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Very nice.

Is that one on the right a setter/rottie mix or is he/she just that big of a setter. Great looking dog either way, just curious.


----------



## rivaldog

I counter ze dogs, with one of my favorite bulls (specifically the Lamborghini Murcielago Super Veloce that could run the poor doggies over at 200mph+ lol)


----------



## airbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;13798466*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Is that one on the right a setter/rottie mix or is he/she just that big of a setter. Great looking dog either way, just curious.


From left to right;
Mocha (pure bred chocolate lab), Beej (lab mix), Eddie (terrier dalmatian mix)

I call that my 3 dog curl. They used to sleep like that all the time. Now the only one left is Ed. He is a really smart dog. Does not play fetch, catch or tug, but hide his training baton and he will seek it out and stare at it until you release him or come and get it (he never brings it to you). He would make a great hunting dog, as long as you don't shoot a gun. LOL!

We call him "Special Ed".


----------



## ~sizzzle~

ahhh I was way off then. A fine pack of dogs.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;13798503*
> I counter ze dogs, with one of my favorite bulls (specifically the Lamborghini Murcielago Super Veloce that could run the poor doggies over at 200mph+ lol)


I see your nice car, and raise you a not so nice car:


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k;13809354*
> I see your nice car, and raise you a not so nice car:


I see your not so nice car, and raise you with the shoes of the Prince of Darkness, circled in red. Prince of Darkness being Ozzy Osbourne of course. Took this from the floor with my cell phone lol (Vehicular Transportation vs. Ability to walk)


----------



## airbozo

OK rivaldog, that was a stretch...


----------



## InerTia*

All of my really good personal photos are on film.


----------



## Sean Webster

Ok...Ozzy in shoes vs my pug Norman without shoes!


Norman by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## BlankThis

I see your widdle pug and raise you this beast.


----------



## guitarisawesome

Love the picture and did a little editing!


----------



## iCrap

Here's mine.


----------



## BlankThis

I appreciate the interest


----------



## airbozo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Here's mine.











Read the rules of this thread. You have to tie it in somehow...

(even if it is a stretch...)


----------



## Akusho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


I see your widdle pug and raise you this beast.











A dog in a kinda wet and dirty environment against a comfortable dog


----------



## nolonger

I'll take your comfortable dog and give you a comfortable cat.


----------



## $ilent

ill comfort your hungry dog, with a hot dawggg


----------



## Akusho

I think we are at the cat-countering stage ^^^^^^^


----------



## Akusho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I'll take your comfortable dog and give you a comfortable cat.


Kind of a stretch, but... your comfortable cat at home vs this comfortable cat outside


----------



## sprower

Comfortable cats of the world vs not so comfortable cat



Bleh... can't find the original.. but it's mine none the less.


----------



## Akusho

I knew that was coming...








I can't counter with a living cat, will be too repetitive I guess. A cat that has been run over by a car against a cat that is "riding" a car


----------



## $ilent

did anyone like my hawt dawgggg?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;13823563*
> did anyone like my hawt dawgggg?


loved it, about spit Pepsi on my monitor.


----------



## mach1

Dog chasing car vs cat riding car


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13823982*
> Dog chasing car vs cat riding car


Dog Chasing vs Squirrel Watching


----------



## mach1

nature watching people vs person watching nature


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13824143*
> nature watching people vs person watching nature


Calm Person vs Chaotic People

[Edit]
For those of you who don't know what my picture is about it is in the Bernabeu in Madrid Spain. That section is the Ultra Sur which are pretty much a racist hooligan group who supports Real Madrid. They tend to get in fights within them selves for fun and hence the reason they are sectioned off by themselves a way from the rest of the stands.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02;13824184*
> Calm Person vs Chaotic People


Heh... if you knew this guy, that wouldn't apply


----------



## daydream99

chaotic people vs calm waters



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PcKiller

A little too much off the top.


----------



## Akusho

What does it have to do with calm water?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99;13824466*
> chaotic people vs calm waters


Anyway, calm waters (weather) vs sand storm


----------



## olllian

cole that light bulp pic is sick!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99;13824466*
> chaotic people vs calm waters
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


calm water vs calm sky










EDIT: ninja'd







damn


----------



## Akusho

*mach1,*
sorry


----------



## Sean Webster

Dull sky to colorful sky


Intercostal Night by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## daydream99

colorful sky vs colorful crayons, ahh the memories



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daydream99;13825380*
> colorful sky vs colorful crayons, ahh the memories
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Colorful crayons vs colorful notebooks


----------



## wheeltowheel

red/green

In the Face! by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Cannons would destroy that dude


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


Cannons would destroy that dude


LOL


----------



## Speedma11229

A plane crashing into that ship would sink it, and its cannons


----------



## Sean Webster

That plane couldn't fly though these skies!

IMG_5418.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## caraboose

Mean clouds VS. Mega plane!


----------



## mach1

Mega plane vs mega car


----------



## daydream99

red ferrari vs blue r8


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sean Webster

Blue R8 vs Yellow Supra


Yellow Supra by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## ikem

nice car vs totaled car.


----------



## TC_Fenua

Old Red vs New Blue


----------



## esproductions

New Blue vs Electric Blue


----------



## xlastshotx

New Car vs Old Car


----------



## Akusho

Well... someone killed the thread...


----------



## Sean Webster

Hotrod front vs drag car back


----------



## caraboose

Drag car back vs german super car front


----------



## Akusho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Drag car back vs german super car front










A powerful car vs lots of scooters


----------



## rivaldog

Can we shy away from vehicles some how? To easy for people to counter with other vehicles..........................................................


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14008213*
> Can we shy away from vehicles some how? To easy for people to counter with other vehicles..........................................................


Ok then, street day vs highway night

IMG_3119.jpg by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## ampeed

highway night vs sunny day at beach



(taken with a phone, don't care)


----------



## levontraut

this was taken with my cam..... a cheap ass one at that... the fault with the cam... you hold the button and it keeps the shutter open.... so i took a pic of my computer with teh blue lights and just turned my hand in a figure of 8


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampeed;14008553*
> highway night vs sunny day at beach
> 
> 
> 
> (taken with a phone, don't care)


Sunny Day at beach vs. Cloudy Day at Ocean
I think I took this picture with my cell phone which was an LG Chocolate 2 at the time.


----------



## Akusho

Beautiful









Big ocean vs pool


----------



## rivaldog

Cool, now we can get more interesting pictures


----------



## ntuason

Nice, wet and cool vs dry and cracking.


----------



## mach1

Dry dirt vs MUD!!!


----------



## gokumhz

Knotty Mista by The Mad Christographer, on Flickr

Truck in the mud vs boats in the mud


----------



## Modus

Complete beginner here. Took this with my Nikon D3000 + 18-55mm lens.


----------



## mach1

So... what is that... way down low vs way up high?


----------



## robchaos

Grey and dreary vs. bright and vibrant


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14035077*
> Grey and dreary vs. bright and vibrant


lol. nice save


----------



## xlastshotx

Plant vs Animal


----------



## ntuason

Animal front vs animal behind.


----------



## mach1

wow...


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Big Butt vs. Little Face


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian*


Big Butt vs. Little Face











Never in my life would I get that close to a freaking spider. Holy geez.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Never in my life would I get that close to a freaking spider. Holy geez.


I wasn't that close...about 30 feet. That's a 75 lb. watermelon he's standing on...


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian;14045922*
> Big Butt vs. Little Face



hitachi by wonderpotato, on Flickr

Many arms vs. one arm


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

On the ground vs. In the air


----------



## mach1

That pic is _awesome_


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


That pic is _awesome_


Thanks. That was from last year at the "Thunder on the Rock" airshow at LRAFB. I only wish it had been a nicer day. Would've looked better with a nice deep blue sky behind it.

On the next pass, they got even fancier...








(same theme for the next person to counter)


----------



## ntuason

Damn their formation is so perfect!


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;14071863*
> Damn their formation is so perfect!


Lol he horizontally mirrored the upper portion of the image.


----------



## nolonger

No, the air jets are slightly different.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;14078028*
> Lol he horizontally mirrored the upper portion of the image.


You need to look closer if that's what you think.

I'd have to be pretty good to not only mirror the image, but also alter the detail of the pilot silhouette, change their name and tail number...not to mention moving the sun to correct the shadow.


----------



## B3RGY

Smoke/fire all the way to planes...eh, well it could be worse


----------



## rancor

Order Vs. Disorder?


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian;14070561*
> Thanks. That was from last year at the "Thunder on the Rock" airshow at LRAFB. I only wish it had been a nicer day. Would've looked better with a nice deep blue sky behind it.
> 
> On the next pass, they got even fancier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (same theme for the next person to counter)


THat is incredible flying, and is definitely not altered. would take(as he said) a seriously talented person with lot's of time on their hands. too much to place in an ocn thread
Awesome pic man!!


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


THat is incredible flying, and is definitely not altered. would take(as he said) a *seriously talented person with lot's of time on their hands*. too much to place in an ocn thread
Awesome pic man!!


It would really only take a matter of seconds in photoshop to alter the separation gap b/w the two fighter jets...lol

Ex.









Water vs watercooling


----------



## ntuason

Water vs fire!


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Fire at night vs. Fire during the day


----------

